# John cena illuminati?



## TheMizIsAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

John cena is in the so called group illuminati, were members worship the devil and are planning on taking over the usa, if you look at the picture below john cena is doing the 666 taunt and also on his arm bands it has the 666 logo aswell. do yous believe the illuminati stole john cenas soul because as he is child friendly children around the world would do the 666 taunt and more ppl will follow cenas actions and join this devil-worshipping group.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Dear God, it's gone _THIS_ far?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

TheMizIsAwesome said:


> John cena is in the so called group illuminati, were members worship the devil and are planning on taking over the usa, if you look at the picture below john cena is doing the 666 taunt and also on his arm bands it has the 666 logo aswell. do yous believe the illuminati stole john cenas soul because as he is child friendly children around the world would do the 666 taunt and more ppl will follow cenas actions and join this devil-worshipping group.


fpalm


----------



## Brandon_Brownson (Feb 8, 2011)

...I don't even know how to respond to this massive amount of fail


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

fpalm is all I got. Sorry.


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

John Cena: "Baloney, fudge and mustard! My life has been ruined by the internet!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Lmao, so THAT'S why he seems damn near invincible, he's backed by none other than the Illuminati. Cena somehow fits into their world dominating agenda, Lol thread is just ridiculous.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)




----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

Are all of you pro Obama sheep done riding his dick yet.

This loyal fan has poured all of his heart out just to provide you with this interesting and obviously reliable piece of info and you guys just slam him down and facepalm the fuck out of your keyboards without using your brain

Haters gonna hate


----------



## TheMizIsAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

jomofollower said:


> Are all of you pro Obama sheep done riding his dick yet.
> 
> This loyal fan has poured all of his heart out just to provide you with this interesting and obviously reliable piece of info and you guys just slam him down and facepalm the fuck out of your keyboards without using your brain
> 
> Haters gonna hate


Finally someone on this forum has a brain


----------



## Kyle Salmon (Oct 7, 2011)

illuminati what?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

TheMizIsAwesome said:


> Finally someone on this forum has a brain


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh my God. Oh my....not this shit.

There is no such thing as the Illuminati. It's a farce. It's a myth. It gives ammo and a platform for extreme wackos to get on air and talk this stupid shit.

Close this.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well that's all the proof I need.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good god.


----------

